# Split Ends



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Akira has spit ends just a bot lower than his neck, I'd like to get rid of them and prevent them ... Is it ok to trim the ends of top fur ?

He's fed Orijen 6 fishes and bathed once every 3 months.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Does he wear his collar often, this could be causing the damage to his hair. Yes you can trim them. I'd recomend using thining shears for it, that way you get a more blended look and it won't look like someone cut a glob out of his fur.


----------



## Pasofino (Apr 10, 2008)

Collars will make it look flat, split and dried out, depending on the type of collar. A plastic or biothane one will zap the life out of hair. Some nylon ones keep the moisture and dirt in the hair so it never looks good, always matted looking.

I normally will take off the collars at least once a week, for an overnight fluff up and neck wash (they do not get full baths). It also keeps that part of the neck/skin from drying out or getting a rash.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

It's a rolled leather collar, it does great damage on the neck area (we're thinking of not letting him wear it in the house) but the split ends are a bit lower like on top of the shoulders ... I'll try to cut only the small damaged end since I do not have thinning shears and I hope it won't come back


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

What kinds of brushes are you using? If any of them are plastic then they're likely to be causing damage. I never keep collars on my dogs. They only have collars on when they go out or are boarding.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I use a metal comb and the furminator because he's shedding and I brush him once a week. What I find odd, is that it's only in that place where there is split ends


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would lay off the furminator. It can and will cause damage to the coat if used often, or incorrectly, and sometimes it just damages the coat. What you are talking about is most likely broken coat, rather than a true split end, but regardless, something is damaging the coat. It could very well be the furminator. I wouldn't bother cut them..just let them shed out and new coat will replace it. Make sure you spritz him with a conditioning spray before you brush or comb his coat, as it makes the coat more elastic, and less likely to split and break.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I found that even a very loose rolled leather collar left a mark on the coat. Since my dogs are pretty old and haven't ever run off I am leaving collars off when they are home. I found that taking that collar off for good and furminating took out the old broken coat pretty quickly.


----------

